# has anyone tried "Invisalign" dental treatment?



## liketoknow (6 May 2008)

hi there, 
without discussing medical issues , i was just wondering has anyone tried the new invisalign invisible braces???


----------



## deedee80 (6 May 2008)

*Re: has anyone tried invisalign dental treatment?*

no, but would love some feedback myself!


----------



## liketoknow (6 May 2008)

*Re: has anyone tried invisalign dental treatment?*

i got a price today for 5500 euro for both sets of teeth upper and lower really want to try it!!!!


----------



## KerryG (6 May 2008)

*Re: has anyone tried invisalign dental treatment?*

My daughter has them for the past 9 months, got them in Canada, will cost me about 5k depending on how long it takes, approx another 9 months.  She is delighted with them as they are not obvious, she has to change to new set every two weeks and it hurts for the first couple of days but then she says its bearable after that.   I was a bit skeptical at first but I only see her every few months and I can see her teeth change,


----------



## ajapale (6 May 2008)

*Re: has anyone tried invisalign dental treatment?*

invisalign invisible braces

I'm not sure that cosmetic dentistry breaches AAM posting guidelines.

I'm referring it to the mods for consideration.

I think that if the discussion focuses on price and availability  and not on symptoms and effectiveness of treatment the thread will be ok.

aj
(moderator)


----------



## liketoknow (6 May 2008)

*Re: has anyone tried invisalign dental treatment?*

keeryg,
can i ask what age range your daughter is in? the only reason i am asking is that i was told the braces may not be suitable for advanced cases .

mods,
i am asking what age range the braces are suitable for, not treatment


----------



## KerryG (6 May 2008)

*Re: has anyone tried invisalign dental treatment?*

My daughter is 23.  A work colleague of mine who decided to investigate them based on my daughters experience saw a dentist few weeks ago, he told her she would be suitable and she is 40.  Cant remember what he quoted her, was only about half the cost of my daughters but it wasnt to straighten the whole lot, just some and it was only going to  take about 9 months.


----------



## liketoknow (6 May 2008)

*Re: has anyone tried invisalign dental treatment?*

that sounds really good, im 24 so theres hope yet!!!


----------



## foxylady (7 May 2008)

*Re: has anyone tried invisalign dental treatment?*

Are there any dentists in dublin that use them?


----------



## KerryG (7 May 2008)

Go to the invisalign.com site and go to find a doctor, put in Dublin, country Ireland & up pops a list.

Dublin doctors.


----------



## pc7 (7 May 2008)

You'll have to see if your suitable, my teeth weren't so I got tracks, only a few months left of them, they cost me 4 grand (might give you something to compare costs too) and I got 41% back in tax  so that brought the cost down. You'd need to be sure invisalign are covered as ortho work too


----------



## liketoknow (7 May 2008)

pc7,
did you get clear or normal braces


----------



## pc7 (7 May 2008)

Hi got steel train tracks as ortho advised that porcelin ones take longer, I was lucky enough that I only needed them on the bottom teeth, but price would have been the same for top and bottom. (go figure!)


----------



## ajapale (7 May 2008)

some off topic comments have been deleted.


----------



## nearly40 (7 May 2008)

I have them, upper 20 sets, bottom 10 sets. Cost €5000 in seapoint clinic in Blackrock, Dublin. Didn't discuss how to pay but have offered between 1500 and 600 at each checkup and that has been ok. Price includes 6 weekly checkup.
Cost depends on how bad your teeth are.
Change them every two weeks, look like they are working Tax deductable.


----------



## liketoknow (7 May 2008)

i have a medical card which wont cover any of the treatment, im not in employment so would that mean i have to pay full whack?
mine are bad, well i think they are


----------



## monquest (7 Jun 2008)

I asked my son's orthodontist about these when my son needed braces. He wasn't positive (but maybe because he doesn't do them). He said they take longer and are not as effective as normal braces (as well as being more expensive). As I say, he may not have wanted us to go elsewhere but that's his opinion.


----------



## d15ude (27 Dec 2011)

any news regarding price on this?
any good clinics in the dublin area?

cheers!


----------



## joanmul (4 Jan 2012)

My son got these in Lisburn. I'm not sure but I think he paid about 700. I'll ask him at the weekend when I see him, as that seems quite a low amount compared to those figures mentioned. However, he was happy with the result. By the way, he's 32.


----------

